# Cant reduce ammonia level.



## SilverBlack (May 19, 2009)

Ive got a 30lt Biorb 1 betta,2 neon tetra,1 platy.Ive had the tank for over a year and after the tank was cycled the readings have been spot on until now.I did a water check almost a month ago and was shocked to find the ammonia level had risen to between 2-4.I use the API Freshwater Master Test Kit.
I did 20ltr water changes every day for a week to get the levels down again and have continued to do 10ltr water changes every other day but i still get 0.5 ammonia readings. 
I removed a plant ,moss balls and other ornaments and gave the tank a good hoovering to remove any muck in the media and replaced the filter sponge which was about 2 months old also replaced the carbon. 
There are no missing fish and i only feed them now once every other day.The only thing thats changed is i replaced the pump with an eheim 3701 and have it on its lowest setting as even that is better than the original pump(could it be too powerful ?) .Tap water has 0.25 ammonia and i treat it with water conditioner.
Any ideas why the ammonia spiked and why im still getting small levels 0.5 of ammonia ?


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Hiya....ive been having problems with my ammonia too and have been doing huge water changes and actually lost a couple of fish. On further inspection of my tank i have realised that my filter is not working to its full potential because my live plants have been constantly clogging it up so i have had to remove any which seem to be causing the problem. I ahve noticed my ammonia has returned to normal...mind you fingers crossed i am due to do another test today.....you should check your filter media to see if it is becoming clogged on a regular basis.

Other then this i am fairly new to this fish keeping stuff so dont have much more info.

Hope you get it sorted soon tho


----------



## SilverBlack (May 19, 2009)

Thanks will have to do a big clean up just in case that is the problem.


----------

